# How to apply .icns (Iconfiles) to a certain folder?



## new.breed (Nov 27, 2001)

hi!

how can I apply an icon file (.icns) to a certain file oder folder?

don't tell me the "copy & paste" thing because, the iconfile doesn't have itself as icon  

(btw: I know how to use the console.  )

thank you!
new.breed


----------



## Sunnz (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea I am having this problem as well.

I tried copy the icns file in preview, THEN paste it into Get Info of the destination file, it works, but not properly. It has a white background around it instead of the usual, nice, shadow.

After 5 years of time OS X must have improved enough for this simple problem, right??? I certainly hope so!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2006)

Folder Icon X will make these kind of folders.


----------



## Sunnz (Oct 23, 2006)

No I want to use icns for *files*, not folders... (Please don't tell me that I need to download yet _another_ program just to do something as simple as this?!)


----------



## davidchambers (Sep 28, 2010)

I realize that I'm nine years late to the party, but I came across this thread in my search for a solution so it's possible that others will, too. In the end I _did_ manage to find a workable process for customizing file and folder icons in Mac OS X.


----------

